
Space miners race to an asteroid worth quintillions - sirteno
https://bigthink.com/surprising-science/space-miners-race-to-an-asteroid-worth-quintillions
======
stargrazer
If prices maintained their current states of affairs, however, a problem is:
supply and demand. Lots of supply, demand goes down, price goes down. Subject
to a few other variables in the equation regarding cost of mining,
distribution, manufacturing subsidiary products, ...

------
Arbalest
Nevermind that economies are built on real people's labour (ultimately). If we
consider the value that this asteroid actually delivers to people, it probably
isn't that significant. Iron is already pretty common, Nickel might be cool,
gold is mostly specialist, because jewellery doesn't make peoples lives easier
in any meaningful way that isn't about social signalling. Now if the asteroid
were made from a fairly pure form of aluminium, that would be good. Aluminium
is great stuff, and it takes mounds of energy to process.

------
zunzun
Please forgive my ignorance, but how does this reach the surface of the earth
without causing some form of physical disaster?

